
Alien ship may be among us, Harvard astronomer insists - mudil
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/science/ct-harvard-astronomer-aliens-20190204-story.html
======
bcaulfield
naive question: any way to point the hubble at this thing for a real good
look?

